# Making a "Bridge"



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hello!
I just brought my baby home yesterday and he's super cute and active!! Sadly, his wheel didn't fit in his cage (it was too tall), so I ran out and got a flying saucer (he really loved it!) But i read about how it hurts their joints, so I'm going to buy a better wheel and a 2nd bin. He currently has a 105 quart bin that's 12.5 inches tall, 27 inches long, and 16 inches wide. I'll have to get a taller 2nd bin but probably not as large.
Anyway, I want to make him an "exercise room"/"litter room" so that he has more space to run around (and the poop only gets flung around one space haha). Right now he's a tiny baby (6 weeks old) so I can't really gauge what size PVC pipe I'll need to make a bridge to the other room
What does everyone else use? Also, once it's all set up, how do I show him how to get there? He's a pretty smart and adventurous little guy, he figured out the flying saucer quickly.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think most people use the 4" PVC pipe, if I remember correctly.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

4" or more.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

We have 4 PVC pipe bridges and they are 4" diameter. When our hedgie was first put into her cage we put her food in the pipe to entice her to go through. When we added more bins and more PVC pipes she explored it on her own. I would love to see a pic of your setup when you're done!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Great! Thanks guys, I got a 4 inch pvc pipe but i could only find a curved on so i'll have to be creative haha. Im only attaching one small room right now just big enough for the wheel and about 5 inches of space in front of it with a litter floor. when he's bigger i'll add on another room!


----------

